
White House rejects clemency for Edward Snowden over NSA leaks - primelens
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/03/white-house-nsa-edward-snowden-clemency
======
deftnerd
Rep Mike Rogers said (about respecting privacy) "We did this in the 1930s and
… that led to a whole bunch of misunderstandings that led to World War II that
killed millions and millions of people. We did the same darn thing that led up
to the [9/11] Osama bin Laden effort."

Did he really just say that 9/11 and the Holocaust happened because the US was
too worried about individual freedom and privacy? That's really ridiculous.

